# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Prostaatproblemen

## bosboter

Ben ongeveer een maand nu impotent. Nu gaat ook de prostaat pijn doen.
Afspraak met uroloog in september. Gebruik anti-oxidanten. 
Vraag me af of een middel als MACA kan helpen. Wie heeft daar in dit verband ervaring mee ?

Jaap

----------


## spok

Dat duurt veel te lang tot september wachten....

Groet Harry

----------


## bosboter

OK, Harry, je hebt op zich gelijk. 
Ik ben inmiddels wel bij de huisarts geweest. Die heeft mij anti biotica
( doxycycline ) voor 1 maand voorgeschreven om de ontsteking van de prostaat te genezen. Bovendien ben ik op de toer van anti-oxidanten, o.a. selenium , viscum album, groene thee etc.
Ook gebruik ik sinds kort 3 x daags een geneeskrachtig vruchtensap, mangosteen. Hier zijn veel goede resultaten van bekend. 
Dit alles om de psa waarde en daarmee de prostaat weer op orde te krijgen.
Ik hoop dus eind augustus bij het bloedafnemen voor het bezoek bij de uroloog
weer een aanvaardbare waarde te hebben. 
Groeten, Jaap

----------


## spok

Als er echt een ontsteking zit in je prostaat zal de doxicicline zeker gaan helpen.
Echter de prostaat laat moeilijk medicatie toe dus deze kuur zal soms langer moeten zijn.
Houd dat in de gaten zo dat je over een maand gewoon door kunt slikken.
Als de prostaat echt pijn gaat doen dan lijkt mij dat het inderdaad een prostaat ontsteking is.
Dus rustig aan en slik de medicatie heel zorgvuldig.
De PSA gaat dan ook lager zijn als de ontsteking weg is en dat kan langer duren als 1 maand.

Succes Harry

Ik zelf werd verdacht van prostaat kanker en wilde geen biopten doen.
De PSA was iets verhoogt zo rond 5 en 6 en dan weer twee keer onder de 4,
Vorige week woensdag ging ik naar Nijmegen voor een MRI onderzoek van de prostaat.
Dit is de enige MRI scanner die gelijk duidelijk aan geeft wat er aan de hand is in nederland.
Resultaat vrijdag geen kanker slechts wat irritatie dat zo ver ik nu weet niet eens behandeld hoeft te worden gaat zo weer over.
Pffffff
Vreselijke opluchting was de uitslag voor mij,,,,,,,,

----------


## bosboter

Ik was ook helemaal niet blij met de biopsie van 2 jaar geleden. Ik sluit niet uit dat de ontsteking van nu ermee te maken heeft. Mee eens dat de anti-bioticumkuur lang kan duren. Ik heb ook een voorraad pillen van een maand. Blijft een enge zaak dat de prostaat nu niet functioneert.. Vandaar dat ik ook mijn toevlucht heb gezocht tot het alternatieve circuit. met name van de Xango ( mangosteensap ) verwacht ik soelaas. 
Die PSA-waarden moeten laag blijven !
Bedankt Harry voor je reactie en gefeliciteerd met de uitslag !
Groeten, Jaap

----------


## spok

Beste Jaap

Ik gun jou ook op vlug termijn duidelijkheid want ik weet dat je blijft zoeken.
De spanning is vreselijk,,,
Ik adviseer je kijk eens op
www.deprostaatkliniek.nl
Mail ze en stel je vragen,,,,,doe daar een second opinion....
Ze zullen je perfect helpen en alles word gewoon door de zorg verzekeraar vergoed.

Mail mij maar prive [email protected]

Groet Harry

----------

